# finally!!!



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

i finally took the loxz of the brute and the 29.5 laws will be sitting on a beautful set of itp ss212 blacks, i got them today going to try to mount them tomorrow and i will be posting pics soon!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn:


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

yeah man im happy the loxz are off cause it sucked to turn and was really hard


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sweet. Pics!?!?


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

ok got some pics, what you guys think?


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks smooth!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! You just need some spit shine on those tires!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

thanks haha yeah ill be putting tire shine next time i wash it.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Schweeet!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks good. I always thought the locks looked kinda goofy lol. But I know they serve a purpose.


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

looks good. Are the all of the rims the same off set and width?


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

loxz where alright, and cumminspower they are all the same offset for the irs all front rims guy told me, thanks jp, did you fix the cat?


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

looks great man!


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks awesome, really like the kawie green racks


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

thank you thank you. im loving the rims it turns so much easier now im ready to go riding just gotta buy a front axle and im good to go lol


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

10x better looking.. I have the same rims on my Grizz.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah, cat is up and running. Tune is WAY off though, gotta get the software for the PC5 and get to work.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

looks good!! is that an artic cat back rest?


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

thanks dion!! jp get on it man haha i dont even know how to mess with the pc3 ricky had to give me his tune, drtj yeah artic back rest the best one imo so comfy


----------

